# ~THE OFFICIAL NEWB QUESTION TOPIC~



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

START POSTING AWAY</span>!!


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

Post up the brand of spray paint you all prefer.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Nov 20 2005, 08:46 PM~4245169
> *Post up the brand of spray paint you all prefer.
> *


if i gotta use spray paint...i'd use tamiya


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

now thats how we use the newb topic


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

Your methods for two-tone paint jobs.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

how about what type of paint to use in my airbrush


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

for the two tone,mask off the bottom and spray the top


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

now i c wut u mean, i wasnt tryin to be a dick yest., hope its all good, lookin forward to gettin ya'll advice, an expertise bout sum things!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

ok your thanks i guess?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 06:49 PM~4245184
> *if i gotta use spray paint...i'd use tamiya
> *


or Testors Custom Lacquers, I've gotten pretty good results from that stuff.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 20 2005, 10:10 PM~4245722
> *or Testors Custom Lacquers, I've gotten pretty good results from that stuff.
> *


i haven't tried those...i always use my airbrush for everything these days, lol


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

is it better to jus build ur own chasis, for a hopper, it looks a lot easier than tryin to cut the chasis that comes wit the car? wut motors are best to use?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

for motos,i usualy use: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search ,they work for me.
and for chassis,your better off building your own cause even if you use the stock chassis,you have to buy styrene,so why not just make a whole new chassis?or you can buy one of these.(for dancers) http://store.yahoo.com/locsters/dachwi3whts.html so check out that stuff.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

so wut exactly is the trick to get them to hop so high? i want it to at least hit the back bumper, do i have to lift the rear of the car?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

yes lift the rear (experiment,you'll find a way),and add weights to the back (fishing weights work)


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 20 2005, 09:15 PM~4246096
> *so wut exactly is the trick to get them to hop so high?  i want it to at least hit the back bumper, do i have to lift the rear of the car?
> *



its also timing and skill  talk to , jevries, about that


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

since im new ill post in here. where can i find some HOK paint also what should i use to thin it out? all help is good


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

can sum 1 plz explain how to do chrome foil?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Nov 21 2005, 07:48 PM~4252045
> *since im new ill post in here. where can i find some HOK paint also what should i use to thin it out? all help is good
> *


umm checkers auto parts should sell HOK paint and umm anypaint thinner i think they have that.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

you can order it from mad-modeler.com


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

wut is the best way to remove super glue from a windshield or without messin up the glass????????????


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Were is the glue on the part of the window? (pics)


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

aww fuck it, im not worried bout it, its not too bad, i'll jus put it on the shelf n start anutha 1...... up next '70 impala!!!!!!! wish i had a cam to post pics.....


----------



## LONGBEACH562 (Oct 24, 2005)

how to get the most realistic hopper?? front and back.....................


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 24 2005, 07:46 AM~4269224
> *wut is the best way to remove super glue from a windshield or without messin up the glass????????????
> *


bang you head against it till it breaks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LONGBEACH562_@Nov 25 2005, 04:59 PM~4275165
> *how to get the most realistic hopper?? front and back.....................
> *


fishing weights..and don't run too much battery voltage.


----------



## LONGBEACH562 (Oct 24, 2005)

does any1 have pics of realistic hoppers setups???


----------



## LONGBEACH562 (Oct 24, 2005)

how to make radical hoppers..........pics of set-ups and tips


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

k, i got one of my own.guys? how much would you charge to juice my little s 10 revell? just one motor w/rear locked up? ummm i only need an idea, i don't want anyone gettin all the supplies or anything.but i need an idea, thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 26 2005, 09:22 PM~4281349
> *k, i got one of my own.guys? how much would you charge to juice my little s 10 revell? just one motor w/rear locked up? ummm i only need an idea, i don't want anyone gettin all the supplies or anything.but i need an idea, thanks
> *


i sold a revell hopper like that for about 20 bucks


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

cool, umm how much 2 ship the truck to you and you put hydros on and ship it back?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 26 2005, 09:53 PM~4281596
> *cool, umm how much 2 ship the truck to you and you put hydros on and ship it back?
> *


20 dollars..pay your own shipping  

is it a revell with the posable suspension?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

yep,that exrta?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 26 2005, 09:57 PM~4281638
> *yep,that exrta?
> *


no, just making sure it's what you have.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

ohh ok cooli'll notify you when i am ready to send,.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## southstar066 (Oct 2, 2006)

hey i was wondering how to lock up the front suspention if u know what i mean


----------



## lowjacc (Feb 16, 2006)

wat the guy said and umm.. what is the most effective way do get a 3 wheel....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjacc_@Oct 20 2006, 12:03 PM~6408695
> *wat the guy said and umm.. what is the most effective way do get a 3 wheel....
> *



lock up the car all the way with the back a bit higher than the front then just ower either the left or right side of the rear suspension use difernt size coils!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Nov 21 2005, 08:48 PM~4252045
> *since im new ill post in here. where can i find some HOK paint also what should i use to thin it out? all help is good
> *


http://www.slixx.com/


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Shit about time I can ask this

I know it sounds easy ,but how do you mount the wheels on the car
I have the Rev 64 and I want to put the pegusas wheels ,so do i cut the back axle and put a pin in it or do i drill the hole in the back of the rim bigger


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 20 2006, 08:15 PM~6411002
> *Shit about time I can ask this
> 
> I know it sounds easy ,but how do you mount the wheels on the car
> ...


Either way or just cut down the size of the axle where the wheel mounts to fit the size of the opening on the wheel. It's just whatever you find more to your liking.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AHHH HOW DO YOU GUYS MAKE LOWRIDER MODELS?..LOL


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

how to lower the suspention lol hno: :around: :around: hno:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southstar066_@Oct 20 2006, 11:39 AM~6408578
> *hey i was wondering how to lock up the front suspention if u know what i mean
> *


Point the motor to the U bar
The string would twist and get stuck like that unlike what happens if you put the motor perpinciduclar in whihc the string wqraps around the motor


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 20 2006, 08:15 PM~6411002
> *Shit about time I can ask this
> 
> I know it sounds easy ,but how do you mount the wheels on the car
> ...


just glue them on


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

how do ya'll remove paint because my bro painted my monte and the dumb ass fucked it up so what can i use???????????


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purplebubble_@Oct 21 2006, 12:28 PM~6413887
> *how do ya'll remove paint because my bro painted my monte and the dumb ass fucked it up so what can i use???????????
> *


castrol super clean or dot 3 brake fluid


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCKIN NEWB'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 21 2006, 03:13 PM~6414743
> *castrol super clean or dot 3 brake fluid
> *


thanx


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just got into this thing and im a bit confused. what kinda glue do you guys use to put all the pieces together? any brand preference?


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

krazy glue


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i heard cement was good too. do they both work the same?


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

i my self like krazy glue cause it sets really quick


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

super glue and accelerator


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Cement melts the plastic together and super glue bonds it together. I use both, just depends on how much of a hurry I'm in.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

so how to make a gn into a regal


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 22 2006, 05:14 PM~6420391
> *so how to make a gn into a regal
> *



For the 100th time, You have to shave the rear fin off the deck lid, remove the bubble from the hood, chrome or foil both front and back bumpers along with the grille and whatever else need to be chromed!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

in was just playing but thanks for your time


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 22 2006, 04:31 PM~6420787
> *in was just playing but thanks for your time
> *



:uh:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

:uh: what


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 22 2006, 04:42 PM~6420862
> *:uh:  what
> *



Dont Worrie About It 




NOOB


:roflmao:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

sorry but black people don't use the word noob


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

oh shit its a race thing now hno:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

no i'm just saying but if it is nnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 22 2006, 05:26 PM~6421170
> *sorry but black people don't use the word noob
> *



Who's Black Ese???


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i don't know i'm half black but kinda mexican


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 21 2006, 09:49 AM~6413771
> *just glue them on
> *



then they will stick out to far. I know it sounds simple , but show me a pick or the wheels and you how you mount them


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 22 2006, 06:31 PM~6421215
> *i don't know i'm half black but  kinda mexican
> *


  kind of mexican :dunno: either you are or you aren't :uh:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i don't know


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 22 2006, 07:34 PM~6421234
> *then they will stick out to far. I know it sounds simple , but show me a pick or the wheels and you how you mount them
> *


cut the nub off so the wheel sticks out however far you want it, and glue it on. i don't use pins or velco or zippers. just glue those suckers on


----------



## southstar066 (Oct 2, 2006)

where can i pick up arms for the from wheels,( so they have that limp look) sounds dumb but to make u better understand what i mean


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 22 2006, 05:31 PM~6421215
> *i don't know i'm half black but  kinda mexican
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

shid my uncle is mexican and my aunt


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 23 2006, 02:59 PM~6426889
> *shid my uncle is mexican and my aunt
> *


so how does that make you Mexican, your _folks_ have to have something in them to make you part Mexican


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yyyeeeaaa


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok whatever my grandma is mexican and my granddad is black now we need to stop talking bout this


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

eh yo im mexican too i sat next to one uffin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok wat ever 


i'm jamacain cause i heard of bob marley


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yah wée lets get bak to helping tha n00bs


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok like dude how to make a 4 stage z rack JP


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok like dude how to make a 4 stage z rack JP


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

iced tell me what this says tu no espaniol? j/k


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Why should any one waste the time to tell you? Because you're prolly gonna say that you're just kidding!!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok sorry bout that please tell me or is it like you get some styrene stick and you hinge the end of each one


----------



## xXDOUGHBOYXx (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 22 2005, 10:45 PM~4259226
> *can sum 1 plz explain how to do chrome foil?
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

check this link out. there is a topic that will help you out
http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/index.asp


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

T
T
T


I felt that bumpin this thread was appropriate to save from all of the innapropriate posts with questions that can be asked here, or probably found here


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 31 2006, 07:43 PM~6871920
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


thank lord!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I wanna make some of my models 3-wheel, 
how do i go about doing it??
Thanks for any help


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

remove a wheel :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 1 2007, 05:34 PM~6877852
> *I wanna make some of my models 3-wheel,
> how do i go about doing it??
> Thanks for any help
> *



that is why this post is here, so thanks for using it!!!

to make it realistic, dont dogleg it----meaning dont tuck a wheel up in the fender well for hte three wheel...

you want hte front locked up on both sides, meaning lifted------------one side of the rear needs to be locked up, and one side dumped-----will make a realistic three wheels


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

like this,



:biggrin:click on the pic to enlarge! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin Good!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

those were just practise!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

for a canadian they are not bad! lmao j/k nice builds ! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 2 2007, 01:16 AM~6880142
> *for a canadian they are not bad! lmao j/k nice builds !  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Oct 23 2006, 09:04 PM~6427909
> *iced tell me what this says tu no espaniol? j/k
> *


you not spanish?, fyi :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ouch! :biggrin: like i said those are just practise! and i think they are the roughest i have ever built, 1 day builds, about 6 years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any one know how to make small workin hydroulic cylinders


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 2 2007, 07:31 PM~6881925
> *any one know how to make small workin hydroulic cylinders
> *


Jevries knows  But I don't think he'll be willing to share that secret.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 22 2006, 05:29 PM~6420778
> *For the 100th time, You have to shave the rear fin off the deck lid, remove the bubble from the hood, chrome or foil both front and back bumpers along with the grille and whatever else need to be chromed!
> *


it may havae been asked 100 times but do you just sand down the bubble on the hood or do you cut it out, and if you cut it out how do you go about getting that "bodyline" in the middle of the hood, without ruining another kit just for the hood. thanx
chris


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 2 2007, 12:38 PM~6881963
> *Jevries knows   But I don't think he'll be willing to share that secret.
> *


does he sell them made????


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 2 2007, 08:49 PM~6882457
> *does he sell them made????
> *


No, he does not, check out his topic 'The real deal '64'

There aren't any other modelcars in 1/24 scale that can do all the moves, and are fully detailed. So I don't think he wants anyone to know how it works


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Few Painting Questions..
1. What kind of tape do you use to mask off the graphics..?
2. in a two tone does it matter what you paint first top or bottom?
3. Do you wet sand the base and the clear or just the clear?
4. What grit of paper do you use to wet sand...?
5. how long do you let the paint set before applying another coat or 
colour?

thanks


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Jan 2 2007, 12:58 PM~6882525
> *Few Painting Questions..
> 1. What kind of tape do you use to mask off the graphics..?
> 2. in a two tone does it matter what you paint first top or bottom?
> ...


you would want to do the lighter color first


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The steps I do are..

1. Clean up the body, all loose pieces that shouldn't be where they are use the xacto and get them off.

2. Sand down everything so the primer has something to stick to.

3. Use Zap a Gap and then minimal body filler if needed.

4. Sandable primer coat, thin coat

5. Wet Sand with like 600 grit.

6. Another coat of primer, thin coat.

7. Wet Sand with 1000 Grit.

8. Put on your colors.

9. If you keep the primer coats well sanded and clean, the color will go on really nice. I don't ever wet sand the color coats.

10. 2 Coats of clear. Wet sand with like 1500-2000 in between coats. Once 2nd coat is on use 2000 grit and then buff out with car polish.

Also, in between the sanding stages I make sure that I clean the body really really good so nothing is in the paint. It's hard to keep everything out of the paint if you don't use a booth, and I don't. Just keep things lint and dust free as possible.

Everyone does it different, but that's my way. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 2 2007, 05:12 PM~6884066
> *The steps I do are..
> 
> 1. Clean up the body, all loose pieces that shouldn't be where they are use the xacto and get them off.
> ...


good write up im gonna use this method :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

i have another question, i saw this alcad plating system on scalelows website. how good that that stuff look? and does anyone have pics they can post of the product in use?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

i meant alclad metal finish.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BUT YOU GOT TO PAINT THEM BLACK FIRST.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 01:20 PM~6891779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn!!! that looks good!!! can u do me a favor and post the plated ones next to the one painted with alclad metal finish.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 2 2007, 01:38 PM~6882374
> *it may havae been asked 100 times but do you just sand down the bubble on the hood or do you cut it out, and if you cut it out how do you go about getting that "bodyline" in the middle of the hood, without ruining another kit just for the hood.  thanx
> chris
> *


it's raised in the panel...so if you try to sand it off, you'll just end up with a big hole in your hood anyway. You have to cut it out and fill it.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 12:20 PM~6891779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIGGS THATS CAME OUT GOOD 1 ?.... DOES IT HAVE TO BE FLAT,GLOSS BLACK


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 3 2007, 02:08 PM~6891706
> *i have another question, i saw this alcad plating system on scalelows website. how good that that stuff look? and does anyone have pics they can post of the product in use?
> *


Next best thing to having your parts vacuum plated.
It does take some skill and practice to get good results, but it's not too hard.

also the different metal finished require different basecoats. chrome and stainless steel works best over gloss black. 
Regular steel and aluminum you spray over grey primer.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

where is that located on lay it low


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 3 2007, 03:33 PM~6892382
> *where is that located on lay it low
> *


Where is "WHAT" located at on Lay It Low?????


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2007, 02:04 PM~6892085
> *it's raised in the panel...so if you try to sand it off, you'll just end up with a big hole in your hood anyway. You have to cut it out and fill it.
> *


right but the only way to get that "bodyline" in the center of the hood is to use the front section from a nother gn hood, right?
thanx
chris


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 3 2007, 04:37 PM~6892970
> *right but the only way to get that "bodyline" in the center of the hood is to use the front section from a nother gn hood, right?
> thanx
> chris
> *


you can just use two filler pieces and glue them in to give you your shape. then refine it with some filler.

or you could use another hood to cut out your filler piece..either way works. Might want to glue a flat sheet of plastic to cover the entire underside of the hood while your at it.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 3 2007, 02:33 PM~6892932
> *Where is "WHAT" located at on Lay It Low?????
> 
> 
> *


or sorry missed a word


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 2 2007, 05:12 PM~6884066
> *The steps I do are..
> 
> 1. Clean up the body, all loose pieces that shouldn't be where they are use the xacto and get them off.
> ...


very good method and with more clear coats the better and more show like finishes


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 3 2007, 05:22 PM~6893452
> *very good method and with more clear coats the better and more show like finishes
> *


gotta be carefulll. To many coats of paint or clear and you lose a lot of detail.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

how would you lose detail from adding some clear cause ive heard them old fogies at shows sayin they got like 4 or 5 coats on their stuff and looked beautiful.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 3 2007, 05:36 PM~6893610
> *how would you lose detail from adding some clear cause ive heard them old fogies at shows sayin they got like 4 or 5 coats on their stuff and looked beautiful.
> *


that also depends on what kind of clear they used


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

so if the paint and clear was lacquer it should be good right


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 3 2007, 05:36 PM~6893610
> *how would you lose detail from adding some clear cause ive heard them old fogies at shows sayin they got like 4 or 5 coats on their stuff and looked beautiful.
> *


if you have an emblem or something on the car. you can easily bury it to where it's merely a lump under the paint. gotta watch your film thickness. I never do more then 3 coats of clear. and i use urethane.

2 coats to start. 15 min. flash time between. Let cure for 2 days, sand and spray one more coat. 










Some paints, like tamiya for example. Require no clear at all to get a show like finish. 
This car was sprayed with tamiya. No waxing, no sanding, no clear coat. just straight spraycan.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2007, 02:09 PM~6892132
> *Next best thing to having your parts vacuum plated.
> It does take some skill and practice to get good results, but it's not too hard.
> 
> ...



o.k. i got the whole alclad metal finish. but ???VACUUM PLATING ??? thats the first time i hear about that.this might be a stupid question but here i go anyway: 
do u buy a machine or liquid or what and how do u use this method?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2007, 04:58 PM~6893824
> *if you have an emblem or something on the car. you can easily bury it to where it's merely a lump under the paint. gotta watch your film thickness. I never do more then 3 coats of clear. and i use urethane.
> 
> 2 coats to start. 15 min. flash time between. Let cure for 2 days, sand and spray one more coat.
> ...



I LIKE THE COLOR ON THE ORANGE TRUCK WHAT COLOR IS THAT? NICE FINISH ON ALL.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2007, 05:58 PM~6893824
> *if you have an emblem or something on the car. you can easily bury it to where it's merely a lump under the paint. gotta watch your film thickness. I never do more then 3 coats of clear. and i use urethane.
> 
> 2 coats to start. 15 min. flash time between. Let cure for 2 days, sand and spray one more coat.
> ...


whoa! the orange truck is badass uffin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

and i think understand about clearin now i just figured more clear the better.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 3 2007, 06:26 PM~6894032
> *o.k. i got the whole alclad metal finish. but ???VACUUM PLATING ??? thats the first time i hear about that.this might be a stupid question but here i go anyway:
> do u buy a machine or liquid or what and how do u use this method?
> *


vacuum plating isn't something you do at home. that's how your kit parts are plated.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 3 2007, 06:27 PM~6894048
> *I LIKE THE COLOR ON THE ORANGE TRUCK WHAT COLOR IS THAT? NICE FINISH ON ALL.
> *


House of Kolor Tangelo Pearl


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

THANX 1OFAKIND.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2007, 05:35 PM~6894131
> *House of Kolor Tangelo Pearl
> *



OVER HOK SILVER? I IMAGINE.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 3 2007, 06:40 PM~6894179
> *OVER HOK SILVER? I IMAGINE.
> *


white base. but it's not a kandy so the base doesn't affect it as much.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

gotcha!! again, thanx for the info.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

what do u use strip the paint?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i used that dOT3 how long do i leave it in there for and wat do i do after?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Leave it in there no longer then 3 hours. When you pull it out wash it in the sink while scraping the paint off with ur fingers.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ok kool wen i paint it should i put primer on?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I use primer, it helps the coat and lets you see any problems before painting. I guess its your choice but i would.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2007, 05:58 PM~6893824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do u get the hok paint from like this ^^^^


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 11 2007, 08:25 PM~6964678
> *where do u get the hok paint from like this ^^^^
> *



walmart :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 11 2007, 09:42 PM~6964795
> *walmart :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 4real... where at... where they sell the paint 4 the cars


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

walmart.......but only some stores


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

it should be next to the model cars. these are the cans the red ones with black lids


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 11 2007, 08:53 PM~6964890
> *walmart.......but only some stores
> *



he right about that. but i would try more than just one walmart cause i found mine at the walmart i usually dont go to.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Jan 11 2007, 09:53 PM~6964890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good loookin homies im gonna have to see cuz theres a couple around here... but most likely its gonna be the last one i go to


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 11 2007, 09:25 PM~6964678
> *where do u get the hok paint from like this ^^^^
> *


Try a auto body store around you.

Or try http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/contact/distributors.jsp

 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 11 2007, 07:53 PM~6964895
> *it should be next to the model cars. these are the cans the red ones with black lids
> 
> *



or try the auto part of walmart where the touch up paint is. Thats where my walmart have them. They still have testors in the model section.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 11 2007, 09:25 PM~6964678
> *where do u get the hok paint from like this ^^^^
> *


That's real house of kolor...not the fake walmart shit,


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks :thumbsup:... cuz thats a bad ass orange... im gettin a caprice from lowridermodels... and i think im gonna paint it that color and tan uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 11 2007, 10:18 PM~6965125
> *thanks :thumbsup:... cuz thats a bad ass orange... im gettin a caprice from lowridermodels... and i think im gonna paint it that color and tan  uffin:
> *


you can get tangelo in the cans at walmart i think. Same color, but far from being the same quality paint. The stuff at walmart is enamel anyway


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

nvm jus seen something and i got it all now :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

why is it that i can't stop lookin at cha avatar


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 11 2007, 08:29 PM~6965214
> *you can get tangelo in the cans at walmart i think. Same color, but far from being the same quality paint. The stuff at walmart is enamel anyway
> *



yea, they have that color in the walmart shit cans. I think they have about the same color in knady and pearls. 

not the same paint quality as what 1ofaknd can do but same color anyways. 








With the walmart shit.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

OMG!!! that paint color is beautiful! :0 i have to get some somewhere! they dont sell it at walmart out here! all they have is plasticoat! :thumbsdown: that stuff in a spray can is garbage!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Iced has a boner now!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 11 2007, 09:21 PM~6965703
> *Iced has a boner now!
> *



LOL he done logged off to rub one out real quick.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

oh real funni

fist LowandBeyond









then


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 11 2007, 09:29 PM~6965796
> *oh real funni
> 
> fist LowandBeyond
> ...












Go to the corner!!!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

there is the place you go to beat cha meat


only place of privacy


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wtf?^


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i know ugly people . com where s10 forever use to post his pics



sorry s 10 but u shouldn't have cracked on me


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yea i may be ugly but i can get more bithches than u ***


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

what u talking about u cant even spell bitches :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

s10 forever
yo mama got mo nuts than you


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ok back on topic i have a newb question for all of you that use super glue, what brands do you use? and where does everyone get styrene from if no one sells it around you


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

got a walmart by you? You can go to the auto department and they have super glue there, 6 tubes for 97 cents. Stop in the hardware department and pick up some for sale signs, use those as your styrene..hope that helps.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 14 2007, 01:50 PM~6984565
> *got a walmart by you? You can go to the auto department and they have super glue there, 6 tubes for 97 cents. Stop in the hardware department and pick up some for sale signs, use those as your styrene..hope that helps.
> *


word thanx, for sale signs really work


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah that's what i use...mini said to try it and it's all i've used since..


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

What do you guys use to cut your doors open, and what tape do you use to mask shit off with.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

For Tape, 3M....To cut open doors and trunks, The first thing you need is PATIENCE. Second a really sharp xacto knife and turn the knife upside down and scrape away a little at a time until you scrape all the way through. If you try to just muscle the knife through you will break the tip and probly either cut the piss out of yourself or ruin the model.

Thats how I do it.


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuckin christ... i guess i need to get a blade...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

how do you hinge a door


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

check out this link http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/index.asp


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:23 AM~6989890
> *check out this link http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/index.asp
> *


thanks homie... i get what hes sayin but then i dont is that the only way to do it or is there other ways to do... like how you hinge the trunk


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

hey iced stop wit tha pics


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

would u guys use dupli-color 5 oz clear or what clear in a can would yall use


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 15 2007, 11:22 AM~6991476
> *would u guys use dupli-color 5 oz clear or what clear in a can would yall use
> *



fukkin looser!! grow some balls and use an airbrush!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k fukker..


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

hey how do yall get the pegasus wires to fit on the models, do yall drill the whole bigger


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 15 2007, 11:39 AM~6991592
> *hey how do yall get the pegasus wires to fit on the models, do yall drill the whole bigger
> *



yeah i sometimes do that or i use that copper tubing and the right size drill bit and drilll the wheels deep enough to glue them on.










hopefully this helps. thats just one of the way i do it but i guess it depends on the kit


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 15 2007, 02:21 AM~6989879
> *how do you hinge a door
> *


anybody :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Someone help me please... what did i do wrong

The first coat was testers classic white...
looked great but i want more out of it...
so i masked it off and sprayed some
white pearl over it... and it did this after 10 mins..?

before









after


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 looks like house paint :0 damn that sucks


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

OUCH! YOU DONE FUCKED SOME SHIT UP!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 15 2007, 05:45 PM~6995426
> *anybody  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



ill reply to this because yur avatar is so nice lol--


look in MASTERPIECESMCC post MASTERPIECES ---it shoudl be on the last page, or next to last, he posted up his hinges for his sunset stripbuild, you can see exaclty how its done there, those open up out, or inside of the fender


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 16 2007, 10:50 PM~7008700
> *OUCH! YOU DONE FUCKED SOME SHIT UP!
> *



i know but i am not sure how...

the picture doe not really show the colour well.. the pearl looks great..
it is just the roof is peeling off... i turn off the flash and lowered my light level 
so you could see the wrinkles...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Jan 16 2007, 10:53 PM~7008736
> *i know but i am not sure how...
> 
> the picture doe not really show the colour well.. the pearl looks great..
> ...



im not the best with paint yet bro, but ask marinate, ryan, beto, biggs, felix those guys know their paint


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 17 2007, 12:51 AM~7008712
> *ill reply to this because yur avatar is so nice lol--
> look in MASTERPIECESMCC post MASTERPIECES ---it shoudl be on the last page, or next to last, he posted up his hinges for his sunset stripbuild, you can see exaclty how its done there, those open up out, or inside of the fender
> *


 :biggrin: goodlookin homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

YOU WILL EITHER HAVE TO STRIP THE ROOF OR WET SAND THE SHIT OUT OF IT! LOOKS LIKE A CHEMICAL REACTION, DID YOU USE DIFFERENT KINDS OF CLEAR OR PAINT? USUALY THATS WHAT CAUSES THAT OR IF THE TEMP WASN'T RIGHT.  I HAD THE SAME THING HAPPEN ON MY CAPRICE AND THE PAINT WAS A CUSTOM COLOR I MIXED AND DONT HAVE ANY MORE!  I HAVE TO STRIP AND RE-PAINT IT.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

they where different brands of paint ... 
but both are for models (not house paint lol)
but other then that the temp is good. (heated garage)

not looking forward to fixing this....the model was done...
but i had to fuck with the roof...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT LOOK'S LIKE YOU PUT LACQUER OVER ACRYLIC ENAMEL PAINT.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Jan 16 2007, 11:08 PM~7008883
> *they where different brands of paint ...
> but both are for models (not house paint lol)
> but other then that the temp is good. (heated garage)
> ...


YUP, CHEMICAL REACTION! GONNA HAVE TO STRIP I THINK!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

this is what i used...
and there was 2 days between the testers and the tamiya











ok so now i guess my next question is what do i use to strip it?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

soak a cloth in castrol super clean or brake fluid and hold it on the car for a while, or scrape or sand it off, or soak the whole car and start from square 1. thats what i have to do.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks i will do that tomorrow...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

good luck to you and let us know how you did with it. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma+Jan 17 2007, 12:48 AM~7008677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant use the tamiya laquer over the testors acrylic you CAN do it the other way around though. as far as I have been taught laquer should only go over laquer.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks... now i know for next time


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Tamiya's pretty hot compared to Testor's

Brush brake fluid carefully on the roof, let it set for a few hours, then rinse and hit it with a toothbrush.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bump :angry:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Permanent Sticky


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Can anyone give me the process on how
to add spark plug wires to an engine??
Also what tools are needed??

Thanks for any help...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

im a newb here i dont know what to ask cause i cant remember nothing :biggrin: lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 21 2007, 06:31 PM~7046970
> *Can anyone give me the process on how
> to add spark plug wires to an engine??
> Also what tools are needed??
> ...


this might help out
http://www.lowriderbike.com/model_tech/03l...tor_cap_wiring/


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 22 2007, 08:09 AM~7052295
> *this might help out
> http://www.lowriderbike.com/model_tech/03l...tor_cap_wiring/
> *


Thanks


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i got a cheap lil airbrush for xmas it only sprays acrylics, do they make any candy like paints in acrylic,


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey does anybody have some parts for sale for a Caddy?????? I dont know excactly what year it is but its the one that comes in a lowrider box with a gold one on the cover!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

im not really a noob for modelz but i figured this would be a good spot to ask but what does everybody use to cut doors trunks ect so clean? just a x blade? or u all got otha trickz?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Most people use sewing thread. its the easyiest


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 23 2007, 04:40 AM~7061017
> *Most people use sewing thread. its the easyiest
> *


iight i also herd fish line to


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

yeah that will work as well


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 23 2007, 04:44 AM~7061030
> *yeah that will work as well
> *


coo thx


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i had a hard time trying to use string, i don't know the technique to use, i just use the back of the exacto blade


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 23 2007, 05:46 AM~7061192
> *i had a hard time trying to use string, i don't know the technique to use, i just use the back of the exacto blade
> *



- it takes time.
- once the plastic heats up it cuts through it like butter. :biggrin: 
- u have to work it back and forth like your flossin your teeth.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 23 2007, 11:38 AM~7062588
> *- it takes time.
> - once the plastic heats up it cuts through it like butter. :biggrin:
> - u have to work it back and forth like your flossin your teeth.
> *


yeah between holding the car and each of the string i ran out of hands and had a difficult time


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yeah i know how you feel on that i wish i had more hands lol


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 23 2007, 02:24 PM~7063993
> *yeah between holding the car and each of the string i ran out of hands and had a difficult time
> *



- i understand. it is hard. i used to try to hold the model betwwen my legs, but not
too tight cause you can break the pillars.
- they also sell a scriber. i bought one years ago and started useing it. it would
work alright specially on turns cause the end swivels.
- otherwise the back of an exacto would be the choice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 22 2007, 02:01 PM~7055518
> *i got a cheap lil airbrush for xmas it only sprays acrylics, do they make any candy like paints in acrylic,
> *




the kustom color shit at walmart it acrylic i belive and its pretty nice


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- does anybody know about the 64 ss pura onda and the 58 horseless carriage 
kits by revell?
- my real question is how detailed are they, plated suspension or not?
- do the doors open on the 58 like the old kit?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

they are diecast and i think look like shit

the 58 is only good for the skirts


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 03:53 PM~7064600
> *they are diecast and i think look like shit
> 
> the 58 is only good for the skirts
> *



- thanx, i was about to buy one online.
- i was just wondering why the cost more than all the other kits.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 03:40 PM~7064510
> *the kustom color shit at walmart it acrylic i belive and its pretty nice
> *


is that in the auto dept cause all they got at my walmarts is testors by the models


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 23 2007, 02:49 PM~7064575
> *- does anybody know about the  64 ss pura onda  and the 58 horseless carriage
> kits by revell?
> - my real question is how detailed are they, plated suspension or not?
> ...


nothing special really. I bought 3 of the 58s to part out for the skirts, amps, and conti kit. Nothing plated. I don't think the doors open.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 23 2007, 02:22 PM~7064826
> *is that in the auto dept cause all they got at my walmarts is testors by the models
> *



some walmarts have them in the auto dept. some have them where the models are and some walmarts just dont have them but here is there website

http://www.kustomkolorpaints.com/kustomkolor/index.jsp


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 05:11 PM~7065156
> *some walmarts have them in the auto dept. some have them where the models are and some walmarts just dont have them but here is there website
> 
> http://www.kustomkolorpaints.com/kustomkolor/index.jsp
> *


thanx for the link


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

hi guys i am from australia could someone please show me how you guys do your suspion hoppers stlye and adjusttable shocks


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK so I just painted the under carage of a caddy with some testors spray paint. Its weird i put a gold base and then shot it with some candy grape but it seems to run off. Has any one else had this problem ???? I'll post some pics tonight so u guys can see what im talking about, and maybe give me some tips.. Thanks..  hno: hno:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

good question.. 
i just had the same problem with candy grape over a copper base...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

y u guys had that problem is because testors is shitty


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That makes sense!! :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

so what other spray paint would you recommed?? I dont have an airbrush yet! Ohh and how could i remove the paint from the undercarage (oven cleaner i heard works but wont it melt the plastic!?)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ok i should have explained my self better testors isnt that well it runs takes forever to dry and i just do not like there transparent colors 

another brand of paint you can use is taimaya or the kustom color or duplicolor those work well


and easy off oven cleaner wont melt the plasitc


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 23 2007, 04:40 PM~7064510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 58 has plated engine and trunk parts, trunk opens. also has adjustable suspension.

the 64 has gold plated engine and trunk parts, also gold plated trim all around. and adjustable suspension.

They look good to me, would be nice to display.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 01:15 PM~7073181
> *ok i should have explained my self better testors isnt that well it runs takes forever to dry and i just do not like there transparent colors
> 
> another brand of paint you can use is taimaya or the kustom color or duplicolor those  work well
> ...


Hey THANKS!! :biggrin: Im gonna go out and look for some of those this weekend..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 24 2007, 07:36 PM~7074978
> *Hey THANKS!!  :biggrin:  Im gonna go out and look for some of those this weekend..
> *


Tamiya is great can paint


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

i jus sprayed my caprice with primer and it lookd fine when i i sprayed it but now that its drying the shit is crakin what is that from is it the primer or do i need to sand it more


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 24 2007, 10:52 PM~7077071
> *i jus sprayed my caprice with primer and it lookd fine when i i sprayed it but now that its drying the shit is crakin what is that from is it the primer or do i need to sand it more
> *


did you clean the body before you painted it??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7077088
> *did you clean the body before you painted it??
> *


x2


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

i wipped it down


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 24 2007, 10:56 PM~7077115
> *i wipped it down
> *


did you wash it??


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

naw... so what do useto get the primes off


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 24 2007, 10:58 PM~7077131
> *naw
> *


you have 2 sand it down wash it and then apply your paint but now you have 2 strip it use castrol super clean its in a purple gallon


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 24 2007, 10:59 PM~7077151
> *you have 2 sand it down wash it and then apply your paint but now you have 2 strip it use castrol super clean its in a purple gallon
> *


alright thanks homie... how long do i let it sit for with the castrols on it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 24 2007, 10:01 PM~7077172
> *alright thanks homie... how long do i let it sit for with the castrols on it
> *


u can use easy off too, im pretty sure its safe on plastic... and that castrols shit u gotta let it sit like 3 days, lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 11:02 PM~7077181
> *u can use easy off too, im pretty sure its safe on plastic... and that castrols shit u gotta let it sit like 3 days, lol
> *


yea you can use that 2


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

damn 3 days :biggrin: ... but thanks homies


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 24 2007, 10:07 PM~7077227
> *damn 3 days  :biggrin: ... but thanks homies
> *


easy off works quicker im pretty sure...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

forget waiting...use brake fluid (dot 3) in a plastic container and let it sit for 2 to 3 hours...take it out wash it under water and use your finger to push the rest of the paint off. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 24 2007, 10:10 PM~7077259
> *forget waiting...use brake fluid (dot 3) in a plastic container and let it sit for 2 to 3 hours...take it out wash it under water and use your finger to push the rest of the paint off.  :thumbsup:
> *


2 to 3 hours is still waiting


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 24 2007, 10:52 PM~7077071
> *i jus sprayed my caprice with primer and it lookd fine when i i sprayed it but now that its drying the shit is crakin what is that from is it the primer or do i need to sand it more
> *


what kind of primer?

was there anything under it, or just plastic?

did you sand the plastic first?


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2007, 11:34 PM~7077548
> *what kind of primer?
> 
> was there anything under it, or just plastic?
> ...


it was jus plastic... yeah i sanded it... its rustos primer


----------



## cu5t0m 8uild3r (Jan 15, 2007)

what do you guys mean by foil, like is it a certain kind of foil, or is it just normal foil that you cook potatoes and stuff in? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cu5t0m 8uild3r_@Jan 29 2007, 05:22 PM~7120217
> *what do you guys mean by foil, like is it a certain kind of foil, or is it just normal foil that you cook potatoes and stuff in? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no its not the shit u cook with, u can find it at hobby shops, like michaels n shit.. its like 20x's thinner than cookin foil


----------



## cu5t0m 8uild3r (Jan 15, 2007)

ok and do you know how i put it on??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cu5t0m 8uild3r_@Jan 29 2007, 05:26 PM~7120270
> *ok and do you know how i put it on??
> *


i havent done it yet, but i think theres another bottle of like an adhesive that u apply to the bottom of it or the surface where its goin, than cut the foil a lil longer than the part its goin on, than u place the foil on there rub it on with a cotton swab than fold the rest over or if u cant fold it over get a real sharp blade and cut the access off... i havent done it, so i may not be correct, but thats how i think it owuld be done


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

it has an adhesive backing


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 29 2007, 05:34 PM~7120374
> *it has an adhesive backing
> *


oh, i thought some of em u had to apply it to it :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 26 2007, 04:00 AM~7090835
> *it was jus plastic... yeah i sanded it... its rustos primer
> *


rustoleum primer does that sometimes.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

can i use tester sliver metallic as a base for hok... is it safe


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 29 2007, 09:09 PM~7121969
> *rustoleum primer does that sometimes.
> *


o alright i aint gonna use that shit no more :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure if its been asked cause i'm to tired to go through the whole thread. But I am getting a new model tommorow and i want to know how do you make hoods, trucks, and dorrs suicide and how to make them close.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jan 31 2007, 01:39 AM~7135453
> *Not sure if its been asked cause i'm to tired to go through the whole thread.  But I am getting a new model tommorow and i want to know how do you make hoods, trucks, and dorrs suicide and how to make them close.
> *


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

what kind of base do i use for kok the spray paint kind i got pearl i know to use white... but what kind do u use so that it dont have a re-action


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2007, 07:48 PM~7167607
> *what kind of base do i use for kok the spray paint  kind i got pearl i know to use white... but what kind do u use so that it dont have a re-action
> *


if its the kustom kolor stuff at wal-mart just use the base that is there. the silver sprays nice. ive used it under pearls. u can use that clear too but if you want a better shine use the duplicolor clear at walmart in the automotive


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:biggrin: DAMN IT ISHOULDA BOUGHT THAT WHEN I WAS THERE CUZ THE WALMART THAT SELL IT IS LIKE 45 MINS AWAY


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE DIARAMAS OR HOW EVER YOU SPELL THEM


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

scalelows.com :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

madmodeler <--- General Model Tech & How-To's and then go to here Misc. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2007, 11:07 PM~7176280
> *madmodeler <--- General Model Tech & How-To's and then go to here Misc.  :biggrin:
> *


i cant go there im banned until like 2033 for some reason, ip banned, i cant even view the site... :angry: *1ofakind are you a mod there* :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7176330
> *i cant go there im banned until like 2033 for some reason, ip banned, i cant even view the site...  :angry:  1ofakind are you a mod there :dunno:
> *


i got banned too, lol I haven't even looked at it for i don't know how long


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

1ofaknd banned my firend trey on here till 2021


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Feb 5 2007, 12:29 AM~7176489
> *1ofaknd banned my firend trey on here till 2021
> *


damn right, tell him we'll see him in the future :uh:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok any way what he did


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2007, 11:29 PM~7176481
> *i got banned too, lol I haven't even looked at it for i don't know how long
> *


they must hate us lil'ers cuz all the shit is poppin over here


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 5 2007, 12:57 AM~7177298
> *they must hate us lil'ers cuz all the shit is poppin over here
> *


damn right player


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK AS OF TODAY I WILL BE ORDERING A 58' IMPALA FROM SCALE LOWS AND WELL I'M JUST GONNA DO A DAILY DRIVER TO IT AND WHAT KIND OF ADVICE WOULD YOU GIVE A FIRST TIME FOIL USER :biggrin: .


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 16 2007, 01:07 AM~7275549
> *OK AS OF TODAY I WILL BE ORDERING A 58' IMPALA FROM SCALE LOWS AND WELL I'M JUST GONNA DO A DAILY DRIVER TO IT AND WHAT KIND OF ADVICE WOULD YOU GIVE A FIRST TIME FOIL USER :biggrin: .
> *


Honestly man, the best advise I could give you is start with a really easy car to foil. Somthing like a 64 Impala or something of the sort. The 58 is pretty difficult to foil...


----------



## ohioduce (Jan 28, 2007)

how can i chrome plate my own then usein the paper shit help me


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 16 2007, 08:12 PM~7282085
> *Honestly man, the best advise I could give you is start with a really easy car to foil.  Somthing like a 64 Impala or something of the sort.  The 58 is pretty difficult to foil...
> *


WELL ITS ALREADY TO LATE CAUSE MY MOM ALREADY ORDERED IT :biggrin: . SO I THINK I AM GONNA TAKE MY TIME WITH IT AND DO THE FOIL ON IT A LITTLE AT A TIME :biggrin:


----------



## ohioduce (Jan 28, 2007)

how can i chrome plate my own then usein the paper shit help me and no paint!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioduce_@Feb 17 2007, 10:53 AM~7285557
> *how can i chrome plate my own then usein the paper shit help me
> *


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 17 2007, 08:48 PM~7285780
> *
> *


I know, I know! Fool talmbout what he can use to do electroplating.


----------



## ohioduce (Jan 28, 2007)

where and how much


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey I need help here!! I need to know What kinda tools do you guys use to make them really small holes?? Like to do the engine or dist wires you know what I mean?? Thanks.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 20 2007, 01:23 AM~7304957
> *Hey I need help here!! I need to know What kinda tools do you guys use to make them really small holes?? Like to do the engine or dist wires you know what I mean?? Thanks.
> *


I use a pin-vise and a really small drill bit. Not sure of the exact size of the bit though.


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

Are there any model shows coming up, in or near Chicago, IL or South Bend, IN?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN_@Feb 20 2007, 02:21 AM~7305129
> *Are there any model shows coming up, in or near Chicago, IL or South Bend, IN?
> *


There is one on March 10th, but it's in Indianapolis


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Pokey :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Two questions,
How long do you guys let automotive paint dry on your models??
How long do you guys let automotive clear dry?

I just use some i had from my eclipse and its been drying
for about 2 days now and it feels like its still pretty sticky,
but the paint doesn't rub off or anything, just woundering 
what might be happening...Thanks for any help


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 20 2007, 07:48 PM~7310979
> *Two questions,
> How long do you guys let automotive paint dry on your models??
> How long do you guys let automotive clear dry?
> ...


i usually let my paint dry up for a day (full 24 hrs), than my clear atleast a day (24 hours) to to days (48 hours)... with your paint bein a lil sticky still, should be cool layin a coat of clear ontop of it, i think it would prolly stick better to it cuz clear is sticky n e ways when u lay it and it takes a day or 2 to fully cure n e ways


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

is it premixed?
if not you probably dont enough hardener in it.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 20 2007, 08:55 PM~7311633
> *is it premixed?
> if not you probably dont enough hardener in it.
> *


I belive it is, they told me i could use it straigh out of
the can, i bought it to fix a spot about the size of a 
hand on my eclipse...

In case its NOT What do i need to add to make it harden 
faster??? (reducer, Thiner, or is there a hardener)


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 21 2007, 05:02 AM~7314669
> *I belive it is, they told me i could use it straigh out of
> the can, i bought it to fix a spot about the size of a
> hand on my eclipse...
> ...


there is hardener you can use i think

Im no expert but there seems to be something wrong there though cause if it is auto paint, if it was mixed correctly, it should dry to the touch within a few hours.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya nitrus is right and actually auto paint should be dry to touch in 15 mins to an hour!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 21 2007, 04:02 AM~7314669
> *I belive it is, they told me i could use it straigh out of
> the can, i bought it to fix a spot about the size of a
> hand on my eclipse...
> ...


a spray can? if its a spray can, than u shouldnt have to do nothin to it, it should come fine ready to spray, unless its some old ass paint :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 20 2007, 08:48 PM~7310979
> *Two questions,
> How long do you guys let automotive paint dry on your models??
> How long do you guys let automotive clear dry?
> ...


When you say "automotive paint" it doesn't really tell us much. 

Is it enamel, laquer, urethane...??

If they told you to use it straight as is, then i doubt it's urethane. Urethane needs to be mixed right before you use it. 

If it's enamel, expect it to take forever to dry. 

Laquer paint drys very quickly, doesn't sound like that's what you used.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2007, 10:45 AM~7315828
> *When you say "automotive paint" it doesn't really tell us much.
> 
> Is it enamel, laquer, urethane...??
> ...


well with that said, than thats what it prolly is


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

i have 2 questions. 
1) how can i make a model 3 wheel?
2) some of the models i see on here have hydros (poseable ones) do they make kits with these or is it all self fabrication? 
Thanks


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

oops one more. What do you all use to hinge your doors? a link with a tutorial would be great!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1988 S10_@Feb 21 2007, 11:07 AM~7316047
> *oops one more. What do you all use to hinge your doors? a link with a tutorial would be great!
> *


i think theres a link to the hinging on this topic somewhere.. and for the 3 wheel, do the suspension just like a car, than itll 3 wheel  a cylinder raised in the back, than 1 raised in the front opposite side as the back...


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2007, 10:45 AM~7315828
> *When you say "automotive paint" it doesn't really tell us much.
> 
> Is it enamel, laquer, urethane...??
> ...


I probably should of posted a pic with the questions but
here it is. The label on the can says 2K urethane, so 
ill bet it didn't dry too good cause i didn't mix it with anything....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 21 2007, 04:44 PM~7318410
> *I probably should of posted a pic with the questions but
> here it is. The label on the can says 2K urethane, so
> ill bet it didn't dry too good cause i didn't mix it with anything....
> ...


yes, you need to mix it with a catalyst or hardener. Also have to reduce it, but they may have already done that, which is what they meant when they said "use it as is" .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 21 2007, 02:44 PM~7318410
> *I probably should of posted a pic with the questions but
> here it is. The label on the can says 2K urethane, so
> ill bet it didn't dry too good cause i didn't mix it with anything....
> ...


SHERTHANE 2K URETHANE is a chemical- and abrasion-resistant, two-component, VOC-compliant, aliphatic, acrylic, modified urethane enamel. The fast-dry coating saves applicators time and cures to a durable, high-gloss, weather-resistant finish, providing long-term substrate protection.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what is best way to paint? and what with,,,,,didnt see this topic before i made a new topic


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

WIRING A TOGGLE (6 PRONG) SWITCH.... NOW QUIT ASKIN... IF NEED ILL MAKE ONE UP FOR A PUSH BUTTON (2 PRONG) :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

DUNNO IF THIS WAS POSTED YET... BUT THERES BEEN ALOT OF TALK ABOUT PPL WANTIN TO DO SOMETHIN TO THEIRS, SO FIRST OFF CONSIDER THIS... (i think this was started by the man himself, JEVRIES)


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

are the lowriders on here with posable suspension actual kits or are they fabed? Thanks


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

This maybe a stupid ? but i was trying to edit my profile and it wont let me.It says to look into help files ,what are those ,maybe im overlooking it.hope you guys can help.thanks


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I forget, but you have to be here so long before you can do anything to your profile.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Feb 22 2007, 03:33 AM~7323925
> *This maybe a stupid ? but i was trying to edit my profile and it wont let me.It says to look into help files ,what are those ,maybe im overlooking it.hope you guys can help.thanks
> *


read here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287753


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1988 S10_@Feb 22 2007, 01:45 AM~7323773
> *are the lowriders on here with posable suspension actual kits or are they fabed? Thanks
> *


the ones on here are fabricated by the real deals like mini, twin, 1ofaKND,
jevries, mitchapalooza, and betoscustom


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Fellas i need some help here... I've been serching for some pics of some trunk set ups to see a little how this should go. Like the pumps and batteries. I just have 2 pumps and 4 batts that should be good right??? or should i just go with 1 pump and 4 batts???? Need help Thanks..


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Do hobby shops carry styrinne(spelling?) or do i have to order it from somewhere? Is it just like the plastic models are made of? Are green chips poisionus? Or are the brown ones?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HAS ANY ONE USED THAT CHROME PAINT. CAUSE I WANT TO KNOW IF IT WORKS CAUSE I WANNA USE IT SO WHEN I NEED TO CHROME SOMETHING I CAN USE THAT


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 25 2007, 06:59 AM~7346494
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks S10 I really appreciate it ..


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Feb 25 2007, 04:10 PM~7348807
> *Do hobby shops carry styrinne(spelling?) or do i have to order it from somewhere? Is it just like the plastic models are made of? Are green chips poisionus? Or are the brown ones?
> *


 :uh: What the hell are you talking about green chips? 

Styrene just comes in sheets. Some hooby stores carry it or you can try online. www.towerhobby.com carries some.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 25 2007, 04:15 PM~7348824
> *HAS ANY ONE USED THAT CHROME PAINT.  CAUSE I WANT TO KNOW IF IT WORKS CAUSE I WANNA USE IT SO WHEN I NEED TO CHROME SOMETHING I CAN USE THAT
> *


Some chrome paints are better than others. Alclad is probably the best out there but doesnt compare to the real thing.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 25 2007, 04:38 PM~7348921
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanks S10 I really appreciate it ..
> *


no prob bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey does any one know where that show is gonna be this coming Sunday???? I think its somewhere in ventura??  :dunno:


----------



## MaZeRaT (Feb 21, 2007)

hey guys what would you experts say the best kind of airbrush in your opinion
gravity feed or bottom feed???thanks in advance


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MaZeRaT_@Feb 26 2007, 03:13 PM~7356273
> *hey guys what would you experts say the best kind of airbrush in your opinion
> gravity feed or bottom feed???thanks in advance
> *


gravity


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 25 2007, 04:45 AM~7346247
> *Hey Fellas i need some help here... I've been serching for some pics of some trunk set ups to see a little how this should go. Like the pumps and batteries. I just have 2 pumps and 4 batts that should be good right??? or should i just go with 1 pump and 4 batts???? Need help Thanks..
> *


2 pumps, 4 dump, and 4 batts would work for a slower street setup for maybe a bomb.


----------



## MaZeRaT (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 25 2007, 04:53 PM~7349011
> *:uh: What the hell are you talking about green chips?
> 
> Styrene just comes in sheets. Some hooby stores carry it or you can try online. www.towerhobby.com carries some.
> *



You know when your eating chips and theres ones with green on em, and when you were little people told you they were poisionus so you didnt eat them but always wondered that mabye, just mabye they were trying to hoard all the beautifully green chips so they could have them all for themselves so you layed awake at night wondering about the green chips and how the thought of them made your heart acke so bad that you cried and cried for hours.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Feb 26 2007, 11:03 PM~7360167
> *You know when your eating chips and theres ones with green on em, and when you were little people told you they were poisionus so you didnt eat them but always wondered that mabye, just mabye they were trying to hoard all the beautifully green chips so they could have them all for themselves so you layed awake at night wondering about the green chips and how the thought of them made your heart acke so bad that you cried and cried for hours.
> *


Wow...little men in white lab coats might be coming soon if you keep that talk up!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I've never heard of green chips being poisionus but I know the last time I ate one it was nasty as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can send some stuff out for chroming?? Thanks


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 28 2007, 09:55 PM~7378019
> *Does anyone know where i can send some stuff out for chroming?? Thanks
> *



chrometech usa----BUT-----they take forever

talk to biggs maybe, he should be ready soon for plating, but dont if your not ready to pay


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

what kinda primer do you guys use, both with and without an airbrush thanx


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 4 2007, 09:40 AM~7402723
> *what kinda primer do you guys use, both with and without an airbrush thanx
> *



i use krylon grey sandable primer for everything... but i only use enamels... and acrylic once in a blue moon... and it works fine for me... if you use it right...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 4 2007, 11:40 AM~7402723
> *what kinda primer do you guys use, both with and without an airbrush thanx
> *


I use duplicolor sandable primer from autozone


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 25 2007, 04:15 PM~7348824
> *HAS ANY ONE USED THAT CHROME PAINT.  CAUSE I WANT TO KNOW IF IT WORKS CAUSE I WANNA USE IT SO WHEN I NEED TO CHROME SOMETHING I CAN USE THAT
> *


 hey i bought some Dupli-color chrome paint for $8.97 at my wal-mart and this is the result.....








dont mind the interior parts i wwas just messing around with some detail and gettin gused to it.. and 1 more pic....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

did u lay down a black base before u sprayed the chrome?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nope just grey primer and then the chrome but next time ill lay a black base then shoot the chrome over it, but the frame looks really good for a chrome spray paint.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 4 2007, 09:18 PM~7406587
> *nope just grey primer and then the chrome but next time ill lay a black base then shoot the chrome over it, but the frame looks really good for a chrome spray paint.
> *


yea, i thought it turned out really well compared to alot ive seen :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

anyone every use these paints with your airbrush.........??????????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 5 2007, 12:36 AM~7408209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no i never even got to use my airbrush, i loaned it out n never got it back, but i do have the w/e black in the same stuff :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY FELLAZ I JUST BOUGHT A LS HEADER PANEL FROM SCALELOWS BUT IM WOUNDERING WHAT DO U GUYZ USE FOR HEADLIGHT LENSES???? I COULDNT FIND A TOPIC ON IT SO I THOUGHT ID AS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *HEY FELLAZ I JUST BOUGHT A LS HEADER PANEL FROM SCALELOWS BUT IM WOUNDERING WHAT DO U GUYZ USE FOR HEADLIGHT LENSES???? I COULDNT FIND A TOPIC ON IT SO I THOUGHT ID AS HERE  *


i got some clear stuff you can use, ill send you some, if you just PM me and gimme you address!! :thumbsup:

always lookin out...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

im new im doin my first car and i want to know how yall do lambo or suicide doors.
and how to make hinges to open the doors :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 10:58 PM~7452907
> *im new im doin my first car and i want to know how yall do lambo or suicide doors.
> and how to make hinges to open the doors :biggrin:
> *


look back a few pages on doin hinges, id just start with the normal hinges until u start gettin ahang of shit... cuttin the doors open u might lose a finger or 2 so take ur time, never rush ur builds either...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 10 2007, 10:45 PM~7453144
> *look back a few pages on doin hinges, id just start with the normal hinges until u start gettin ahang of shit... cuttin the doors open u might lose a finger or 2 so take ur time, never rush ur builds either...
> *


yea true and im goin slow not too fast. i do bikes and almost lost a whole hand lol. but im gettin into models also.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 11:49 PM~7453166
> *yea true and im goin slow not too fast. i do bikes and almost lost a whole hand lol. but im gettin into models also.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 10 2007, 10:51 PM~7453171
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

how long after you paint do you let it dry before clearing, do you wetsand between color and clear


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 10 2007, 10:45 PM~7453144
> *l id just start with the normal hinges until u start gettin ahang of shit... cuttin the doors open u might lose a finger or 2 so take ur time, never rush ur builds either...
> *



I agree, but here is a photo of Orange Crush you can see the hinge for suicide doors. If you want Lambo doors just run a tube under the dash and have a paper clips in the tube attached to the doors, and bobs your uncle you have lambo doors, also member Mitchapalooza65 has a how to thread on lambo doors that hinge from the bottom of the door and allow it to go complete vertical. Search his topics and you will find it. 

Here is Orange Crush 









With the back wall attached looks like this.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 14 2007, 09:34 AM~7475561
> *I agree, but here is a photo of Orange Crush you can see the hinge for suicide doors. If you want Lambo doors just run a tube under the dash and have a paper clips in the tube attached to the doors, and bobs your uncle you have  lambo doors, also member Mitchapalooza65 has a how to thread on lambo doors that hinge from the bottom of the door and allow it to go complete vertical. Search his topics and you will find it.
> 
> Here is Orange Crush
> ...


yo, my hinges on my box dime, wouldnt shut when the interior was put in, so id throw ur interior in and bet it wont close, lol.. ull have to make a new hinge and mitch has a way of doin it


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 14 2007, 07:01 PM~7479757
> *yo, my hinges on my box dime, wouldnt shut when the interior was put in, so id throw ur interior in and bet it wont close, lol.. ull have to make a new hinge and mitch has a way of doin it
> *



If fits with no problem and the doors close with the interior in, thanks for the look out though.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 15 2007, 06:24 AM~7482400
> *If fits with no problem and the doors close with the interior in, thanks for the look out though.
> *


r u placin ur seats where they normally go? i moved my seats back to where they were hittin the back wall area...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what is a good clear to use in the can?,,,,i dont have airbrush yet


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:14 AM~7483683
> *what is a good clear to use in the can?,,,,i dont have airbrush yet
> *


 i was told to try the testors high gloss clear, i got some tried it, and it works really nice... id get that :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2007, 10:14 AM~7483683
> *what is a good clear to use in the can?,,,,i dont have airbrush yet
> *



this might sound stupid.... but the only clear is the 93 cent stuff from walmart...

when its dry.... it polishes really good.... go look at my garage topic and see how good it polished up...


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 10:09 AM~7483656
> *r u placin ur seats where they normally go? i moved my seats back to where they were hittin the back wall area...
> *



Yup, they fit in were they are suppose to in the normal spot, and I still can close the doors with subwoofers on the door panels.

I don't know why your's doesn't fit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 15 2007, 11:25 AM~7483751
> *this might sound stupid.... but the only clear is the 93 cent stuff from walmart...
> 
> when its dry.... it polishes really good.... go look at my garage topic and see how good it polished up...
> *


it turns yellow over white and mini said after time is looses its shine and turns yellowish (i think thats what he said) but thats what i was usin and turned yellowish over a few of my whites, the testors hasnt yet.. but for n e color car id say u could use it.. but i wouldnt over white.. plus bodine prolly wont be polishing his models for a lil while, lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 10:28 AM~7483773
> *it turns yellow over white and mini said after time is looses its shine and turns yellowish (i think thats what he said) but thats what i was usin and turned yellowish over a few of my whites, the testors hasnt yet.. but for n e color car id say u could use it.. but i wouldnt over white.. plus bodine prolly wont be polishing his models for a lil while, lol
> *


naw i dont even know how to polish them yet ,,,,,all new to me


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:41 AM~7483856
> *naw i dont even know how to polish them yet ,,,,,all new to me
> *


i dont either, lol... u can get the cheap shit from walmart, but i wouldnt paint it over n e white.. and for a nicer shine id get the testors high gloss clear..


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 10:43 AM~7483868
> *i dont either, lol... u can get the cheap shit from walmart, but i wouldnt paint it over n e white.. and for a nicer shine id get the testors high gloss clear..
> *


where they sell the testors high gloss clear?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well if it only turns yellowish over white its all good!

cuz i never really use white... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 15 2007, 08:16 PM~7486895
> *well if it only turns yellowish over white its all good!
> 
> cuz i never really use white... :biggrin:
> ...


i never had a problem with it over ne other color but white.. i guess all clears have a yellowish tint over white, and after time turn yellowish, but not as bad ass the cheaper stuff


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 15 2007, 06:04 PM~7486207
> *where they sell the testors high gloss clear?
> *


wally world


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what do use use to cut out doors ,trunks,,,,etc ,,,,,,razor?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 22 2007, 08:48 PM~7532584
> *what do use use to cut out doors ,trunks,,,,etc ,,,,,,razor?
> *


I think most people use the back side of an exacto, #11 blade. But I know some have said that they use string to cut doors open.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i'm thinking about going to HOMEDEPOT to buy a new dremel today ....any advice... i just want to spend some money today...lol... cordless...???*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 23 2007, 03:48 AM~7532584
> *what do use use to cut out doors ,trunks,,,,etc ,,,,,,razor?
> *


I use an Xacto #11 saw blade. Makes very clean cuts, with a very minimal gap.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 25 2007, 02:01 PM~7548376
> *i'm thinking about going to HOMEDEPOT to buy a new dremel today ....any advice... i just want to spend some money today...lol... cordless...???
> *


WALMART HAS ALL THAT STUFF MUCH CHEAPER BRO. JUST GET THE DREMAL WITH VARIOUS SPEED'S. YOU LOOING AT ABOUT 40 BUCK'S BUT IT'S WELL WORTH IT.

DREMEL Variable Speed MultiPro Rotary Tool.

High-speed rotary tool provides up to 35,000 rpm to make projects easier

Comfort grip housing for easier handling and better control

Lightweight design makes it easy to use in any position

Click-and-set on/off switch allows more precise speed selection

Cool-running ball bearing construction provides smooth and quiet operation

Replaceable motor brushes help extend tool life

Accepts more than 150 Dremel accessory bits

Can be used with a variety of versatile attachments

Five-year warranty


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i would suggest a corded dremel, i always get into the pickle of running out of battery life in the middle of something. Not to mention the battery's get weaker the more you charge them, eventually gotta buy new ones.

although i wouldn't mind getting one of these, they feel pretty good in the hand.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive got the top pf the line dremel..its like the XPR500 or something like that...variable speeds, works awesome but its pricy (i paid $150 with the tool box and extra pieces to go w/ it). 

As for cutting open doors, hoods, trunks, etc., i use sewing thread. It give a very minimal cutting surface but it takes awhile to cut and breaks often, but you dont fuck up the line of cutting, especially if your going for hard to cut corners.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2007, 04:19 PM~7548440
> *WALMART HAS ALL THAT STUFF MUCH CHEAPER BRO. JUST GET THE DREMAL WITH VARIOUS SPEED'S. YOU LOOING AT ABOUT 40 BUCK'S BUT IT'S WELL WORTH IT.
> 
> DREMEL Variable Speed MultiPro Rotary Tool.
> ...


thanks BIGGS.... i just read this after i came in from homedepot..... dam 40 buck,thats a good price.. i just paid 70 for this dremel ..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 25 2007, 10:47 PM~7550774
> *thanks BIGGS.... i just read this after i came in from homedepot..... dam 40 buck,thats a good price.. i just paid 70 for this dremel ..
> 
> 
> ...


take that shit back man, i hated my cordless one, battery life sucked on it, than after like a few months of havin it the battery power was very low, it didnt even have much power after awhile...


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

question, what is that thin plastic you guys all use to make custom stuff with, like center consols and speaker boxes. is it called styrene? and where could i get it?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Mar 25 2007, 11:48 PM~7551129
> *question, what is that thin plastic you guys all use to make custom stuff with, like center consols and speaker boxes. is it called styrene? and where could i get it?
> *


yes it is and u can get it from ur hobby shops or even use some old plastic license plates..


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

oh alright, ive been to the hobby shops here and they look at me like im stupid when i ask for styrene haha


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Mar 25 2007, 11:53 PM~7551146
> *oh alright, ive been to the hobby shops here and they look at me like im stupid when i ask for styrene haha
> *


they did when i asked too, than i was like the lil plastic sheets, that r white theres a bunch of diffrent kinds, at my hobby shops their by the plane section, so try there, it should be on a rack with a bunch of them


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

oh alright cool, thanks for the help, ill check there tomorrow, i could really use some of that


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Mar 26 2007, 12:00 AM~7551178
> *oh alright cool, thanks for the help, ill check there tomorrow, i could really use some of that
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

where do you send stuff to get plated?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

and whats the price?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is there a lil kit i could buy to cast them lil 64th scale wire rims, and if so would it be easier doin it all as one piece wheel/tire, than just havin them chromed or just painted, etc.. :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i think alumilite (spelling) has a small starter kit that would work well for that


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 26 2007, 08:40 AM~7552035
> *is there a lil kit i could buy to cast them lil 64th scale wire rims, and if so would it be easier doin it all as one piece wheel/tire, than just havin them chromed or just painted, etc.. :dunno:
> *


would probably be easiest to do the wheel and tire as one piece, then plate it, and paint the tire black.

and alumilte sucks...PM me if you want to make something happen


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 26 2007, 10:39 AM~7553028
> *would probably be easiest to do the wheel and tire as one piece, then plate it, and paint the tire black.
> 
> and alumilte sucks...PM me if you want to make something happen
> *


i was just wantin to check it out right now.. cuz im constantly needin wheels and i cant find n e lowrider cars around me n e more, the revell ones atleast and they had the true lookin 13's... i gotta wait until after all this insurance shit goes throw from out car gettin towed and damaged from the wrecker... im out 200 buck from rent from this shit :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 26 2007, 01:34 PM~7553864
> *i was just wantin to check it out right now.. cuz im constantly needin wheels and i cant find n e lowrider cars around me n e more, the revell ones atleast and they had the true lookin 13's... i gotta wait until after all this insurance shit goes throw from out car gettin towed and damaged from the wrecker... im out 200 buck from rent from this shit :angry:
> *


Just hit me up when you are ready, i could probably make them for a a few dollars per set.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 26 2007, 12:37 PM~7553881
> *Just hit me up when you are ready, i could probably make them for a a few dollars per set.
> *


well, just got the call n they said ill be gettin my money back that i paid to get it out of the impound lot, so now i got my rent money back, so now ill finally have a full check comin that i wont have to pay bills with... christmas was rough this year, daughters first christmas and now b-day is may12th and the ol ladies it right before


----------



## milfintraining (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 26 2007, 12:55 PM~7553995
> *well, just got the call n they said ill be gettin my money back that i paid to get it out of the impound lot, so now i got my rent money back, so now ill finally have a full check comin that i wont have to pay bills with... christmas was rough this year, daughters first christmas and now b-day is may12th and the ol ladies it right before
> *



I don't know who ur callin ol lady  I better be gettin 4 fuckin karats on my finger :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milfintraining_@Mar 26 2007, 10:46 PM~7557986
> *I don't know who ur callin ol lady  I better be gettin 4 fuckin karats on my finger  :biggrin:
> *


Sure I've got awhole bag over here, you can have as many as you want. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:







:biggrin:


----------



## milfintraining (Dec 1, 2005)

That fucker still owes me for valentine's day, I didn't get shit! lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milfintraining_@Mar 27 2007, 12:22 AM~7558820
> *That fucker still owes me for valentine's day, I didn't get shit! lol
> *


If ya want I can send ya this bag of karats??


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

A REALLY BIG BAG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

At least we know who wear's the pant's now.  AND I AIN'T PLAYING.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 11:36 PM~7558928
> *At least we know who wear's the pant's now.    AND I AIN'T PLAYING.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I DON'T HAVE ANY KARAT'S...BUT I HAVE ALOT OF THIS LAYING AROUND. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: At The Karrats


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 26 2007, 11:12 PM~7559119
> *:roflmao: At The Karrats
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like Biggc's trying to slide in there with his "karat"


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2007, 12:35 AM~7559210
> *Sounds like Biggc's trying to slide in there with his "karat"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2007, 01:35 AM~7559210
> *Sounds like Biggc's trying to slide in there with his "karat"
> *


LOL Nope just figured I'd offer em up since she was wanting 4 of em :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 26 2007, 11:39 PM~7559222
> *LOL Nope just figured I'd offer em up since she was wanting 4 of em  :roflmao:
> *


I GUESS SOMEONE AIN'T TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS AT HOME. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 11:48 PM~7559257
> *I GUESS SOMEONE AIN'T TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS AT HOME. :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

whats the best polish to use on a model thats been clear-coated? how long should you wait for the model to fully dry before doing it?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 27 2007, 08:17 AM~7560376
> *whats the best polish to use on a model thats been clear-coated? how long should you wait for the model to fully dry before doing it?
> *



i use mothers carnuaba wax, and ya, the clear coat should be completely dry b4 you polish, or it will get soft!

good luck


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok I got a question, would Cola work to shine Chrome up on bumpers and stuff like that? I know it works for 1:1 chrome things. Thanks


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 27 2007, 08:57 AM~7560663
> *Ok I got a question, would Cola work to shine Chrome up on bumpers and stuff like that? I know it works for 1:1 chrome things. Thanks
> *



im not exactly sure.... your best bet would be to try it on a scrap peice of chrome first :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 27 2007, 08:57 AM~7560663
> *Ok I got a question, would Cola work to shine Chrome up on bumpers and stuff like that? I know it works for 1:1 chrome things. Thanks
> *


that only work's on real chrome.. this stuff is vaccume metalizing. the acid from the coke will hurt it.


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 27 2007, 08:30 AM~7560471
> *i use mothers carnuaba wax, and ya, the clear coat should be completely dry b4 you polish, or it will get soft!
> 
> good luck
> *



thats cool, but how long does it take for clear coat to cure?


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

does anyone know if the paint in walmart craft department can be used in an airbrush. like if you could thin it out and clear over it.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 10:37 AM~7561503
> *that only work's on real chrome.. this stuff is vaccume metalizing. the acid from the coke will hurt it.
> *


Hmm.. maybe an alternative way to de chrome things besides using bleach or sanding it off. I will have to try that.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 27 2007, 02:36 PM~7562319
> *Hmm.. maybe an alternative way to de chrome things besides using bleach or sanding it off. I will have to try that.
> *


ive heard of using liquid drano from what i was told it gives rid of the chrome pretty fast


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 27 2007, 12:48 PM~7561976
> *does anyone know if the paint in walmart craft department can be used in an airbrush.  like if you could thin it out and clear over it.
> *


anyone????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 27 2007, 02:53 PM~7562421
> *ive heard of using liquid drano from what i was told it gives rid of the chrome pretty fast
> *


becareful! iT WILL EAT SOME PLASTICS !


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

how do you make adjustable suspension, i see everyone with these cool stances for there low lows, im new to lowriders, just curious cuz im building my first one right now, 86 monte carlo, and would like to give it a nice stance. do you scatch build or is there a kit? or what


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

most of the poses are just glued in place that way

for adjustable you have to use different size tubing so one size slides inside the other


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

what r tha best web sites to get parts at?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN_@Mar 29 2007, 10:25 AM~7576862
> *what r tha best web sites to get parts at?
> *



ebay.... LOL :biggrin:

ummm, i dont really know, i heard www.thepartsbin.com has good stuff

or modelhaus.com , im not exactly sure tho.... :dunno:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

buump


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

does all foil come with self-adhesive backing?????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 1 2007, 08:56 PM~7598192
> *does all foil come with self-adhesive backing?????
> *


Baremetal does. Same with the model masters cheap stuff.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i gotta qwestion whats better for what i bought 2 tubes of putty the other day i got a squadron green and a squadron white which is for what or which one is better for what does any one use this stuff ive bin using bondo and when i as first modeling i was using drywall spackling for filler lol so yeah sum one help me out here


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Apr 1 2007, 11:09 PM~7598959
> *i gotta qwestion whats better for what  i bought 2 tubes of putty the other day i got a squadron green and a squadron white which is for what or which one is better for what does any one use this stuff ive bin using bondo and when i as first modeling i was using drywall spackling for filler lol so yeah sum one help me out here
> *


i am pretty sure they are both the same thing just different color

i have the green one now


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

40ozProphet
a$$_holio and/or 
chuck and/or wannabe
*banned*
Posts: 905
Joined: Nov 2001
From: Berlin, Germany 

:0 whats up with that, u part of the banned club, lol


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

oh well i guess il use em both for the same stuff i thought green was specificly for sumthin


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

I will put this in here as I believe it won't get passed by so quickly as if I placed it in the random shits thread. 

Would the 572 Resin motor fit into the 99 Silverado? I know that its a big motor.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 4 2007, 06:30 AM~7615568
> *I will put this in here as I believe it won't get passed by so quickly as if I placed it in the random shits thread.
> 
> Would the 572 Resin motor fit into the 99 Silverado? I know that its a big motor.
> *



i think it will... with a bit of modification!!!!!

uffin:

that would be kool :0


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 4 2007, 08:30 AM~7615568
> *I will put this in here as I believe it won't get passed by so quickly as if I placed it in the random shits thread.
> 
> Would the 572 Resin motor fit into the 99 Silverado? I know that its a big motor.
> *


yeah thats pretty big can you say 10 seconds :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Apr 5 2007, 09:57 AM~7623932
> *yeah thats pretty big can you say 10 seconds :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it would be amazingly fast. Actually the truck is going up in the air just enough to clear 37" tires. My friend says that he wants to put the 572 in his real 2002 Silverado and that got me thinking which is always a bad thing.

I know that I would have to either get the hood off the other Silverado that is a little more sport looking or just build a cowl on the stock hood, but I don't care.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

What brand of paint do you guys use for
silver base coats?HOK?
or is there a cheaper alternative?


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

im using testors enamel spray paint, i wanna know if you can use acrylic or acrylic enamel clear coats with no effects. and how long are you supposed to wait before clearing it??


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

bullshit i started this shit, why wasn't IT stickied?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

glad this topic was bumped! not to mention the faq topic that is pinned, i hope this one and the faq topic get used! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Apr 11 2007, 06:50 PM~7670467
> *What brand of paint do you guys use for
> silver base coats?HOK?
> or is there a cheaper alternative?
> *


kyrlon brilliant silver($2.50)
of duplicolor metalspecks silver($9.99)
the duplicolor has flake in it when you spray that stuff all you need to do is spray some enamal metallic over it and clear is
in the shade it looks metallic in the sun it looks flaked out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

is there a 90s suburban kit???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope, gotta make one unless u want a diecast one.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i cant remember what company, but someone does one in a resin i believe. didnt twinn have one he chopped up!?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Aug 27 2008, 11:42 AM~11453229
> *is there a 90s suburban kit???
> *


there was a company called "Accu-pro" in the 90s that made a resin body that used the C-1500 454SS or sportside kits as a donor.... came with body, interior and chassis.... company ended up being bought out by Perry's Resin when they decided to close up... since then Perry's resin stopped most of their line and are just sitting on it... :angry: on another forum, the owner of Perry's resin mentioned he may bring back both the suburban and crew cab conversions in the future.... but i wouldn't hold my breath waiting...  easier to get 2 tahoes and graft them together to make a suburban.... a lot of work but can be done if cuts are planned well


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 28 2008, 12:50 AM~11458451
> *there was a company called "Accu-pro" in the 90s that made a resin body that used the C-1500 454SS or sportside kits as a donor.... came with body, interior and chassis.... company ended up being bought out by Perry's Resin when they decided to close up... since then Perry's resin stopped most of their line and are just sitting on it...  :angry:  on another forum, the owner of Perry's resin mentioned he may bring back both the suburban and crew cab conversions in the future.... but i wouldn't hold my breath waiting...  easier to get 2 tahoes and graft them together to make a suburban.... a lot of work but can be done if cuts are planned well
> *


they made good peices too, they had a 2 door tahoe, I dunno what else they had as far as bodies. 

I think the suburban has the same wheel base as the lextra cab promo style kit, so it can definately be done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 28 2008, 02:43 PM~11461938
> *they made good peices too, they had a 2 door tahoe, I dunno what else they had as far as bodies.
> 
> I think the suburban has the same wheel base as the lextra cab promo style kit, so it can definately be done.
> ...


i would like to get a hold of new Sub. You think you could CAST THat SHIT ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

id like to see some Step By STep PICTURES of how to cast a car....thatd be tight.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks homies  



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 28 2008, 03:50 AM~11458451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11461938
> *they made good peices too, they had a 2 door tahoe, I dunno what else they had as far as bodies.
> 
> I think the suburban has the same wheel base as the lextra cab promo style kit, so it can definately be done.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 










:biggrin: 

they also had dodge ram shortbed for the AMT snap as well as an extended cab body... s-10/sonoma extended cabs..... dually rear axles.. 4x4 conversions for the C-1500 trucks... and other really really good shit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^^ where did you get that bro?


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

any one know how i can make lambo doors for a 1:6 scale model. the faq's on this site are not clear.


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

whats the best way to cut open the doors with out messing up the car and whats the best way to space the inside door panel from the door to make it line up wit the interior bucket


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

found this just by searching at the bottom of the main page where it says search


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 9, 2008)

Is there a WIP thread somewhere on here that shows how to modify a suspension to do a three-point stance. I've been checking out all of the cool builds, but there aren't many photos showing how the suspension is done. 

Thanks,

JB


----------



## the dog (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 28 2008, 02:50 AM~11458451
> *there was a company called "Accu-pro" in the 90s that made a resin body that used the C-1500 454SS or sportside kits as a donor.... came with body, interior and chassis.... company ended up being bought out by Perry's Resin when they decided to close up... since then Perry's resin stopped most of their line and are just sitting on it...  :angry:  on another forum, the owner of Perry's resin mentioned he may bring back both the suburban and crew cab conversions in the future.... but i wouldn't hold my breath waiting...  easier to get 2 tahoes and graft them together to make a suburban.... a lot of work but can be done if cuts are planned well
> *



Now that Perry's has the hobby shop Dailey Hobbies up, and running time has come to get Perry's Resin going again on a full time bases. Both the Suburban, and crew cab has been up-dated, and are in rubber now. The box s10/15 extend-a-cab is also coming back out with inprovements(it was one of our first pieces) And Perry's still has the original Malibu, and wagon in there line. 
Perry's Resin
More changes coming in the fall.
Randy
P.S. Accu-Pro did the Suburban body, I did the chassis, and interior, The Crew cab conversion was just the body, and I'll be adding the chassis, and interior to that as well.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Aug 27 2008, 02:42 PM~11453229
> *is there a 90s suburban kit???
> *


 i think there was a snap fast 90's burb' wasn't there? came out with the dually ex-cab?!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 know where i can find a garage scene to display a model?
i seen 1 a wile back with a checker floor and a clear case that went over it.

any info would help.
is their a diarama topic?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 1 2009, 11:03 PM~15533671
> *any1 know where i can find a garage scene to display a model?
> i seen 1 a wile back with a checker floor and a clear case that went over it.
> 
> ...


tamiya makes the best garage kit this side of doing it yourself.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Correction Fujimi makes the garage kits not Tamiya.. They come as a garage kit and a tools kit.. The garage kit is just a basic shell for a garage.. the tools kit includes everything inside of the garage. Testors also reboxed these sets a few years back and both were included in one box.. I would skip the garage for a better one and just buy the tools to fill a better garage.. If you wanting a basic photoback drop the garage is your starting point.. you will have to print out the checker floor..

Theres also a few sellers on ebay selling printed out foam board garages.. good for photos but chessy for a diorama.. 

If your looking to do a better looking diorama you can check out the following.

Scale Modeling by chris makes some great garages. There lazer cut plastic and go together really nice.. There just shells and you fill and decorate how you see fit..

Estes used to make a real nice garage set. Its oop but can still be found form time to time.. It comes with most everything in it to fill a garage and its all pretty nice stuff..

Then there the tried and true method of building it in scale like a real one.. Scale lumber and build it wall by wall..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 2 2009, 12:19 AM~15534353
> *Correction Fujimi makes the garage kits not Tamiya..  They come as a garage kit and a tools kit.. The garage kit is just a basic shell for a garage.. the tools kit includes everything inside of the garage. Testors also reboxed these sets a few years back and both were included in one box.. I would skip the garage for a better one and just buy the tools to fill a better garage.. If you wanting a basic photoback drop the garage is your starting point.. you will have to print out the checker floor..
> 
> Theres also a few sellers on ebay selling printed out foam board garages.. good for photos but chessy for a diorama..
> ...


:worship: i stand corrected, i used the fujimi for my dio at this years heartland. dont know what made me say tamiya......


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 2 2009, 06:25 AM~15533888
> *tamiya makes the best garage kit this side of doing it yourself.
> *


thanks man i will look into it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rexzilla_03_@Mar 27 2007, 05:42 PM~7564529
> *how do you make adjustable suspension, i see everyone with these cool stances for there low lows, im new to lowriders, just curious cuz im building my first one right now, 86 monte carlo, and would like to give it a nice stance. do you scatch build or is there a kit? or what
> *



























I remember havin that delema 10 month's ago, when i first thought about having a 
model that does not hop (a posser) something about haveing one permanate pose
does not sit well with me.. my building skills need's to improve a whole bunch.
but I am very proud of most of my possers' in terms of how they stand.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TO ALL THE NEWBS THIS TOPIC WAS MADE SO U DONT HAVE TO MAKE A NEW TOPIC TO ASK A QUESTION IF U HAVE ONE POST IT HERE OR ON THE FREQUENTLY ASK QUESTIONS TOPIC ON TOP OF THE PAGE PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANYMORE TOPICS WE DONT WANT TO SOUND LIKE DICKS BUT STOP MAKING NEW TOPICS TO ASK A QUESTION JUST POST IT HERE WE HAVE ENOUGH TOPICS ALREADY THANK YOU 
ALL LIL MEMBERS


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

does anyone know if skirts for a '64 impala ss can fit a '63 impala ss?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i made a set of 59's fit a 63. its only plastic! :0 

















smoothed in. probably didnt help much but..thats one way to do it.


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 16 2010, 01:53 PM~16907680
> *i made a set of 59's fit a 63.  its only plastic! :0
> 
> 
> ...


no it does help! you're right, s'only plastic. thanks


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ha ha the newb thread :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

I vote this to be stickied.(if that is a word)


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok i been searching around in here an i understand how to make moveable suspension but how do you make it lock up im building a 63 impala to look like mines but i wanted it to loc up on 3 or drop tha back lift tha front without using 
Motors an string i see alot of guy's using springs an making there own cylinders how do u lock it up on 3 or drop tha front an lift tha back without it moving every were


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20094225
> *Ok i been searching around in here an i understand how to make moveable suspension but how do you make it lock up im building a 63 impala to look like mines but i wanted it to loc up on 3 or drop tha back lift tha front without using
> Motors an string i see alot of guy's using springs an making there own cylinders how do u lock it up on 3 or drop tha front an lift tha back without it moving every were
> *


Ill see if I can find a thread on adjustable suspensions... And this is a great example for everyone.... Homie searched first and then found this topic and posted a question....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Mar 14 2011, 11:51 PM~20094225
> *Ok i been searching around in here an i understand how to make moveable suspension but how do you make it lock up im building a 63 impala to look like mines but i wanted it to loc up on 3 or drop tha back lift tha front without using
> Motors an string i see alot of guy's using springs an making there own cylinders how do u lock it up on 3 or drop tha front an lift tha back without it moving every were
> *


 first off.. you dont want the amt 63. that frame give you now loose and possible 
moving parts...
you need the revel 63. once you look at the frame. you will kind of get an idea
of what has to go where? its just a matter of you choosing what you want to use
to replicate your stance's..
do you have pic's of your 1/1 63?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Mar 14 2011, 11:51 PM~20094225
> *Ok i been searching around in here an i understand how to make moveable suspension but how do you make it lock up im building a 63 impala to look like mines but i wanted it to loc up on 3 or drop tha back lift tha front without using
> Motors an string i see alot of guy's using springs an making there own cylinders how do u lock it up on 3 or drop tha front an lift tha back without it moving every were
> *



you should have a 2 piece ram, the outer piece, squease slightly ti ighten it up a bit and it should stay in whatever position you pose it in.


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

hey homies i started to foil some of my rides but i have a ? when should i lay it down before or after the clear coat? help me out homies


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGO#1SG_@Mar 19 2011, 11:50 PM~20131720
> *hey homies i started to foil some of my rides but i have a ? when should i lay it down before or after the clear coat? help me out homies
> *


It's done both ways. Some like to use the clear to help seal the foil to the body.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGO#1SG_@Mar 19 2011, 08:50 PM~20131720
> *hey homies i started to foil some of my rides but i have a ? when should i lay it down before or after the clear coat? help me out homies
> *


paint, foil, clear bro! i think thats how most do it! the clear will bury the foil so it wont rub/fall off later!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Mar 14 2011, 11:51 PM~20094225
> *Ok i been searching around in here an i understand how to make moveable suspension but how do you make it lock up im building a 63 impala to look like mines but i wanted it to loc up on 3 or drop tha back lift tha front without using
> Motors an string i see alot of guy's using springs an making there own cylinders how do u lock it up on 3 or drop tha front an lift tha back without it moving every were
> *


it can get complicated but its not. im doing a radical F250 truck, my back cylinders are .020 wire, then alum tubing that fits it smoothly, then another piece of plastic tubing as my cylinder, gives me ton of 3 wheel movement in the rear..that also doesnt move when positioned..
















they will be cut down in time, but thats the majority of it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sometimes a light coat of clear helps the foil stick better


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SHOULD BUMP THIS TOPIC ONCE A WEEK!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 09:32 PM~20132018
> *SHOULD BUMP THIS TOPIC ONCE A WEEK!!
> *


x2...or this should be a new PINNED TOPIC at the top?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

even if it were pinned at the top.... it would still be the same... back in the days there was no Frequently Asked Questions topic.... which is no different than this one either.... so it'll be the same ol' same ol' as always.... best thing to do is to for newb topics just plain old answer the question IF YOU CAN or just ignore it and let it die.... no point in 25 replies telling him to go ask in the FAQ topic that was there to begin with...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 19 2011, 08:55 PM~20131754
> *it can get complicated but its not.  im doing a radical F250 truck, my back cylinders are .020 wire, then alum tubing that fits it smoothly, then another piece of plastic tubing as my cylinder, gives me ton of 3 wheel movement in the rear..that also doesnt move when positioned..
> 
> 
> ...


 damm brian.. :wow:


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok what tool do i use after i wet sand my car to bring tha shine back an wht compound is best for cutting tha clear


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Apr 8 2011, 07:53 AM~20289571
> *Ok what tool do i use after i wet sand my car to bring tha shine back an wht compound is best for cutting tha clear
> *


you can't loose with these projects ............

http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/products/pai...CFRG4KgodPSM7Cw


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 8 2011, 06:36 AM~20289737
> *you can't loose with these projects ............
> 
> http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/products/pai...CFRG4KgodPSM7Cw
> *


Ok now what tool i use dremel


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Apr 8 2011, 10:51 AM~20290083
> *Ok now what tool i use dremel
> *


Hand


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGO#1SG_@Mar 19 2011, 11:50 PM~20131720
> *hey homies i started to foil some of my rides but i have a ? when should i lay it down before or after the clear coat? help me out homies
> *


I usually paint, clear, foil, clear and clear again.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2011, 09:55 PM~20131756
> *sometimes a light coat of clear helps the foil stick better
> *


THIS IS TRUE,I HAVE A FEW KITS FROM PEOPLE OUT OF TOWN,










HERE IS AN EXAMPLE FROM A KIT,WRAPPING FOIL AROUND THE EDGES INSIDE TO GET THE FOIL TO HOLD BETTER.THE KIT NEEDS IT ANYWAY FOR THE ACTUAL TRIM.


























I USE THAT BIG ROLL OF FOIL YOU SEE IN THE BACK GROUND.IT LOOKS SHINIER THAN BARE METAL IN PERSON FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN.IT STICKS BETTER TOO.BUT, IT'S REAL THICK & HARD TO DEAL WITH IT IN THE BEGINNING.BARE METAL FOIL IS LIKE A CRACKER JACK BOX.NEVER KNOW TILL YOU OPEN TO SEE HOW SHINY IT IS.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

You do know BMF has to be burnished to bring out the shine right?? You apply it get it all laid out and trimmed then take a Kleenex and give it a real good rubbing.. It shines it out real nice. BMF did have some bad batches within the last few years so you may have gotten a bad batch.. I would try real foil again.. Just be sure to buy it from somewhere who has a really high turnover of stock.. Fresher the better..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2011, 11:26 AM~20290353
> *You do know BMF has to be burnished to bring out the shine right?? You apply it get it all laid out and trimmed then take a Kleenex and give it a real good rubbing.. It shines it out real nice. BMF did have some bad batches within the last few years so you may have gotten a bad batch.. I would try real foil again.. Just be sure to buy it from somewhere  who has a really high turnover of stock.. Fresher the better..
> *



Like Rick  LOL 


Hey Rick, I have to put an order in with you, and also heard you have scale dreams stickers???? :dunno: Never seen them... how big are they?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2011, 09:26 AM~20290353
> *You do know BMF has to be burnished to bring out the shine right?? You apply it get it all laid out and trimmed then take a Kleenex and give it a real good rubbing.. It shines it out real nice. BMF did have some bad batches within the last few years so you may have gotten a bad batch.. I would try real foil again.. Just be sure to buy it from somewhere  who has a really high turnover of stock.. Fresher the better..
> *


YES SIR I WAS AWARE OF THAT.OUT OF THE 20 PACKS I'VE BOUGHT IN MY LIFETIME SINCE BUILDING IN 93,ONLY ONE PACK WAS SHOW CHROME.BUT, EVEN THE KITS PEOPLE SEND ME FOILED ALREADY WITH CLEAR OVER THEM,THE BMF DOES'N'T SHINE THAT MUCH.

I LIKE THE OTHER FOIL CAUSE IT DOESN'T RIP THAT EASILY.I'M NOT A MODEL MASTER,BUT IF YOU TRY THE FOIL I USE IT'S HARDER TO WORK WITH.MORE OF A CHALLENGE FOR ME.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 09:30 AM~20290391
> *Like Rick  LOL
> Hey Rick, I have to put an order in with you, and also heard you have scale dreams stickers???? :dunno: Never seen them... how big are they?
> *


they are about inch tall and 15 inchs wide.. I only have them left in silver.. the chrome ones are gone..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 8 2011, 07:55 AM~20290104
> *Hand
> *


 :roflmao:


----------

